# SAP Functional Consul. falls under 261111 ICT BusinessAnalyst or 261112 SystemAnalyst



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear All,

I am a *SAP Functional Consultant with 7 years of experience* in SAP MM, SD, EWM & SRM modules. I am capable of working either of SAP Consultant/SAP Lead Consultant/SAP Architect/Supply Chain Management.

I would like to *migrate to Australia under Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)*.
I am confused under which skill select I fall, *whether its 261111 - ICT Business Analyst or 261112 - System Analyst.* Both the job descriptions in ACS website are same.

Please can you advise me on this, would be a great help

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Sweta Jain (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello Ravi,

Were you able to get the correct skill select ? I am also in same situation.

Thanks


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*261313*



kraviraj82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a *SAP Functional Consultant with 7 years of experience* in SAP MM, SD, EWM & SRM modules. I am capable of working either of SAP Consultant/SAP Lead Consultant/SAP Architect/Supply Chain Management.
> 
> ...


Im into SAP PM (functional).

I got grant using SW (261313)

I put my RnR matching to SW engg and ACS approved it.
If you go through BA/SA, u might need more points as the number of visa quota is less. Instead SW engg have more visa quota numbers to get invite soon and processing also is quick compared to BA/SA.

Upto you to take a call.

Good Luck


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

In general, ERP Consultant R&R seems to best match with Software Engineer (261313). But you should look at the definitions in ACS website (https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf)
to see what is closest to your R&R.


----------



## Sweta Jain (Jan 16, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Im into SAP PM (functional).
> 
> I got grant using SW (261313)
> 
> ...


Hello Mudassar,

I am an SAP CRM Functional Consultant, I was under an impression that it would be ICT Business Analyst ( My 457 visa was granted under ICT BA), but was recently told that it would be System analyst and now i see that you were granted under SW Eng.

Do we generally select the skill code during ACS assessment or they figure out the best skill set based on how we document our skills and on Educational qualification?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sweta Jain said:


> Hello Mudassar,
> 
> I am an SAP CRM Functional Consultant, I was under an impression that it would be ICT Business Analyst ( My 457 visa was granted under ICT BA), but was recently told that it would be System analyst and now i see that you were granted under SW Eng.
> 
> ...


You have to apply for The Anzsco code under which you want to get assessed 

However, during assessment, if the assesor finds that you cannot be assessed as positive under the code you have applied for , he may suggest an alternative code to you which you may or may not accept 
The suggestion of an alternative code is in the hands of the assessor and is not compulsory 

Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Sweta Jain said:


> Hello Mudassar,
> 
> I am an SAP CRM Functional Consultant, I was under an impression that it would be ICT Business Analyst ( My 457 visa was granted under ICT BA), but was recently told that it would be System analyst and now i see that you were granted under SW Eng.
> 
> ...


Exactly as explained by NewBienz.....


----------

